

Criticisms/comments? Beta v0.9.1 (find local drink/beer/liquor deals) - tomasienrbc
http://thecityswig.com

======
tomasienrbc
Couldn't fit this in the title, but I would love comments on the UI/UX and
code. We're building something totally different out of this (a local
recommendation engine for finding what to buy and where to go when you want to
drink and when you're out drinking) but the current principles that apply to
our most recent version will permeate the rest of what we build. That's really
why I'm so eager for feedback from HN.

